# Knitting in the Round or Flat



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Which do you prefer? Knitting in the round or flat? I'm designing some items and am wondering which way the majority of people like to knit.

Knitting in the rnd requires an appropriate size circular needle or dpns.

Knitting flat requires seaming.

Thanks.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

I only knit flat.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

I prefer knitting in the round. Hate any kind of sewing.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

round if at all possible


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

I knit everything I can in the round. I even convert flat patterns to knit in the round if seaming is involved. I can seam but I don't like to. 

I really enjoy seeing your designs.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

I prefer round, which I learned after 35 years of knitting flat.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

I love to knit in the round, and raglan sleeves.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Mittens I do flat so that I can do 2 at a time - they always match. Anything 16" or larger I will use circular and DPN for finishing. I haven't mastered magic loop. Doing something entirely with DPN - absolutely NO.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

I hate sewing together but still prefer knitting flat because I get cramp in my hands knitting with dpns


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Teriwm said:


> I prefer round, which I learned after 35 years of knitting flat.


 :thumbup: me too


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

It makes no difference to me. I like to knit flat and in the round. I've never been bothered by having to seam an item. May be from all the years I sewed and did hems by hand.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Nelly 58 said:


> I hate sewing together but still prefer knitting flat because I get cramp in my hands knitting with dpns


I use 2 circular needles to knit in the round. No hand cramping and you can go right to the end of the top of anything even a small baby hat.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

I knit round whenever possible.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

If there is anything I can do FLAT - then flat it is for me....only do circular if I absolutely HAVE to.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Lil Kristie said:


> It makes no difference to me. I like to knit flat and in the round. I've never been bothered by having to seam an item. May be from all the years I sewed and did hems by hand.


I love to hand hem clothing and adding the binding of a quilt by hand is my favorite part but I don't like to seam knitting. It may be I never learned the proper way.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

I prefer to knit in the round with circulars, then dpn's then straights.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I prefer the round and will usually convert flat patterns to work in the round, but it you're aiming to a broader market, most knitters seem to be more comfortable with flat knitting. Most patterns from major yarn companies are designed for flat knitting - probably with the assumption that knitters more comfortable with the round will have the confidence and experience to convert the pattern on their own.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Now that's a good point.

I was trying to decide whether to include both flat knitting and knitting in the round in a pattern but then it would take extra time and I would need to charge more.

Maybe I should do one of each.



west coast kitty said:


> I prefer the round and will usually convert flat patterns to work in the round, but it you're aiming to a broader market, most knitters seem to be more comfortable with flat knitting. Most patterns from major yarn companies are designed for flat knitting - probably with the assumption that knitters more comfortable with the round will have the confidence and experience to convert the pattern on their own.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> Now that's a good point.
> 
> I was trying to decide whether to include both flat knitting and knitting in the round in a pattern but then it would take extra time and I would need to charge more.
> 
> Maybe I should do one of each.


I knit as many things as I can on a circular needle. I don't like sewing pieces together and avoid it if I can.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

JoRae said:


> I love to hand hem clothing and adding the binding of a quilt by hand is my favorite part but I don't like to seam knitting. It may be I never learned the proper way.


 :thumbup: This is me all over. I hadn't learned the proper way to seam, therefore did it poorly, therefore didn't like it at all. Same with weaving in ends. Didn't know the right method, did it poorly, and hated doing it. But once I learned the correct way to do these things, I also learned to like doing then.


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't really have a preference.....I want whatever I'm making to be the best it should be....sometimes a sweater needs that side seam...shoulder seam.
I do prefer circs over straight needles....whether I'm joining in the round or not. :XD:


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

..in the round. I convert flat knit patterns if at all possible.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

I greatly prefer in the round. When I'm done knitting, I'm done! The only thing I do flat is mittens, because it is easier for me than dpns or tiny circulars.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

I knit both ways neither is preferred.
I like both.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I prefer knitting in the round


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

JoRae said:


> I knit everything I can in the round. I even convert flat patterns to knit in the round if seaming is involved. I can seam but I don't like to.
> 
> I really enjoy seeing your designs.


Ditto this! I love being able to change the cable length to fit the project whether flat or round, often change it in the middle to accommodate more or fewer stitches. I can't stand having to have 47 sizes of needles straight or with fixed cables, so my Addis do everything from tiny circles to a huge afghan. Straight needles long enough to do many of my projects would make me crazy---I hate catching the ends on my sleeves, the chair arm, or poking myself in the---ahem.  Can't think when I've used DPs or straights.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Norma B. said:


> Ditto this! I love being able to change the cable length to fit the project whether flat or round, often change it in the middle to accommodate more or fewer stitches. I can't stand having to have 47 sizes of needles straight or with fixed cables, so my Addis do everything from tiny circles to a huge afghan. Straight needles long enough to do many of my projects would make me crazy---I hate catching the ends on my sleeves, the chair arm, or poking myself in the---ahem.  Can't think when I've used DPs or straights.


You made me laugh. I have to agree with all you said. The last time I used long straight needles was to make hair for a fairy.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

JoRae said:


> You made me laugh. I have to agree with all you said. The last time I used long straight needles was to make hair for a fairy.


Oooh, JoRae you made hair for a fairy! All of those lovely little creatures I've ever known had very long golden or silvery hair of their own. How did she lose hers? You must be VERY privileged to have been chosen for this special task. Next time you must share pictures!! :-D


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

elfiestouch said:


> I prefer knitting in the round. Hate any kind of sewing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I prefer flat knitting.


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

I prefer knitting in the round.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> Oooh, JoRae you made hair for a fairy! All of those lovely little creatures I've ever known had very long golden or silvery hair of their own. How did she lose hers? You must be VERY privileged to have been chosen for this special task. Next time you must share pictures!! :-D


   Norma :!: How do you expect me to explain to my husband just why I burst out laughing at a relatively solemn scene on the TV??? I guess I'm lucky I wasn't in the middle of drinking my milk!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I am able to sew. I am able to darn. I am able to seam knits neatly. However, these are decidedly *not* my favourite activities. If I have to decide between two patterns - one seamless and one with a seam - the seamless one will be cast on before the other any day. My pattern collection may have loads of seamed patterns, but those aren't the ones I'm working on; they're just for inspiration.


----------



## Violetbutterfly (Apr 11, 2013)

Round. I don't own any DP or straight needles. I hate seaming.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

I knit my way through High school and college (my father must have thought those nylon argyle and clock socks would never stop coming) on DPs and straights. Then did not knit again until about 5 years ago. Still using the same DPs but have not picked a straight since. Everything I do is in the round.

Have a friend with same history and everything she chooses is flat or socks on DP.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Norma B. said:


> Oooh, JoRae you made hair for a fairy! All of those lovely little creatures I've ever known had very long golden or silvery hair of their own. How did she lose hers? You must be VERY privileged to have been chosen for this special task. Next time you must share pictures!! :-D


I am sitting her chuckling, I love your sense of humor. If this link works this is the little fairy who got the golden hair. :-D 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-260754-1.html
If not I think the post was Fairy in teal


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Norma :!: How do you expect me to explain to my husband just why I burst out laughing at a relatively solemn scene on the TV??? I guess I'm lucky I wasn't in the middle of drinking my milk!


I had the same reaction. Got that look from hubby. :lol:


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

I'll do either, depends on the project. It should not be that difficult for a knitter to change a pattern designed for circular knitting to back and forth flat knitting. Most of us do that all the time. Couldn't you add some brief instructions on what to do to change it from one to the other?


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

I knit in the round every time. It might be just me, but I find I knit much quicker when knitting in the round.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I like knitting in the round.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

top down !!! flat needles!!! and a few on circular


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I am able to sew. I am able to darn. I am able to seam knits neatly. However, these are decidedly *not* my favourite activities. If I have to decide between two patterns - one seamless and one with a seam - the seamless one will be cast on before the other any day. My pattern collection may have loads of seamed patterns, but those aren't the ones I'm working on; they're just for inspiration.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

SouthernGirl said:


> Now that's a good point.
> 
> I was trying to decide whether to include both flat knitting and knitting in the round in a pattern but then it would take extra time and I would need to charge more.
> 
> Maybe I should do one of each.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Excellent idea!!! And if you do charts - please give the written instruction of it as well... Not everyone is chart-happy


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

It depends on the piece. Normally I prefer flat knitting, but do like to avoid seams when possible.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Only flat knitting for me thanks. I dont mind sewing items up at all, just part of the job.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I knit with circulars and in-the-round patterns for me



SouthernGirl said:


> Which do you prefer? Knitting in the round or flat? I'm designing some items and am wondering which way the majority of people like to knit.
> 
> Knitting in the rnd requires an appropriate size circular needle or dpns.
> 
> ...


----------



## averal (Dec 6, 2011)

If I like the pattern don't mind---- " any which way but loose"
Just thought Clint Eastwood wouldn't want to be left out.
HA HA HA 
Averal


----------



## asyinger (Apr 20, 2012)

For writing patterns, I would suggest giving instructions for both if possible.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

marilyngf said:


> round if at all possible


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sarla (Apr 22, 2013)

Like to knit flat .


----------



## silversurfer (Nov 25, 2013)

I knit in the round whenever it is appropriate. Most people say they hate seaming so why knit a sweater, which is a tube, in 2 separate pieces and seam them together. People see me knitting circular and say "Oh, I never thought of that". It's not that they cannot knit circular, they just don't think. So many people just do what the pattern says, as though the pattern is the 10 commandments carved in stone, rather than seeing the pattern as inspiration.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

I love the results of knitting in the round, no seams to sew up.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

JoRae said:


> I knit everything I can in the round. I even convert flat patterns to knit in the round if seaming is involved. I can seam but I don't like to.
> 
> I really enjoy seeing your designs.


Ditto on knitting in the round and no seaming... If a pattern is written flat, I always just convert it to in the round anyways. AND I also love your designs!


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

I prefer knitting in the round because as someone else said, when you are done you are really done and don't have to go back and see pieces of work together. 

I like the idea of you designing a pattern with both options; flat and circular. That way whatever a knitter prefers, she can use. 

I also convert flat instructions to circulars whenever possible for the reason mentioned above. One has to have some serious knitting experience before they can venture to that kind of adaptation though.


----------



## Mnknit (Jul 2, 2012)

I like the idea of knitting in the round, if I was confident about the join.
I just can't seem to get it perfected.


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Gosh, I do both, just depends on what it is, how I'm feeling, and if I am in a hurry. I have done so many things in the round and have done magic loop with no problem, but lately it seems every time I try to do something in the round I get all these ladders....I haven't had the problem before, so I don't know what is different. So, when I need something fast, I just do it flat and stitch it up because I don't want to ponder and fiddle with the ladders. When I have time, I will do an analysis on what is going on with my magic loop/in the round technique.
So, to answer your question...offer it in both techniques


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

A tip: Patterns usually say join to knit in rnd. You can instead cast on one extra stitch. Knit one stitch and one stitch over. That secures the join.



Mnknit said:


> I like the idea of knitting in the round, if I was confident about the join.
> I just can't seem to get it perfected.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments. I really do appreciate them.


----------



## Engprof (Dec 9, 2013)

Round, absolutely, I magic loop things when they get tight, like the very top of chemo caps. I find it's much easier when knitting on the road for me not to lose stitches off the needles (or one of the needles) if I knit on circulars, in the round or not.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I knit both ways, it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

Although I haven't tried doing anything in the round yet (except one attempt at a cap that I never did finish), that seems to be the route to go. Anything I can do to get rid of the seams would be great. I just haven't learned to do seams right and it ruins the look of whatever I am making. I just haven't had the time to practice in the round yet. Hopefully soon!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I prefer to knit flat....easier for me!


----------



## MGT (Oct 6, 2011)

I hate seaming, but it helps the garment keep straight and not stretch. A real gift would be to offer both options.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

In the round! I often wonder why designers don't make their patterns 'in the round' in order to avoid seaming. I recently purchased a pattern that was knit flat and then searched for a similar pattern that was knit in the round so that I could adapt the first. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

It really depends on the item. Small things like hats and mittens I'll knit in the round but with sweaters, I prefer to knit flat because I believe the side seams help stabilize the garment.


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

I used to like knitting in the round, although when I first learned to knit it was on straight needles. Now I don't like to use circular or dp needles. I find that using long straight needled and propping the right-hand needle under my arm requires less stress on my hands and arms. Mostly I'm just using my fingers. And since I've been sewing since I was pretty young (for my Ginny dolls) and doing needlework of various types that were in favor for the last umpteen years (embroidery - Girl Scouts huck-toweling kitchen cloths - crewel, smocking, needlepoint, cross-stitch and so on), I don't mind seaming at all. It has a different kind of rhythm than knitting.


----------



## Dabs1971 (Jan 16, 2014)

Diane D said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Excellent idea!!! And if you do charts - please give the written instruction of it as well... Not everyone is chart-happy


I agree, I don't do charts and have only done flat knitting. I am contemplating trying in the round as there are patterns that I'd really like to try but are in the round. 
I really like the idea of the choice of either a knitted flat or in the round pattern, even if it will cost more. 😊


----------



## Dabs1971 (Jan 16, 2014)

SouthernGirl said:


> A tip: Patterns usually say join to knit in rnd. You can instead cast on one extra stitch. Knit one stitch and one stitch over. That secures the join.


Great advice! I will do this when I get brave enough to try it.


----------



## cathyplittman (Sep 16, 2013)

Love to knit flat, I will only use circulars if necessary.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> Now that's a good point.
> 
> I was trying to decide whether to include both flat knitting and knitting in the round in a pattern but then it would take extra time and I would need to charge more.
> 
> Maybe I should do one of each.


Wonderful idea! If you do make one of each, maybe other designers will pick up on your ingenuity and follow suit.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

mattie cat said:


> I knit round whenever possible.


 :thumbup:


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

SouthernGirl said:


> A tip: Patterns usually say join to knit in rnd. You can instead cast on one extra stitch. Knit one stitch and one stitch over. That secures the join.


Thanks for the tip. Round for me.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

BarbaraBL said:


> I only knit flat.


Me too. :thumbup:


----------



## Poodlemom2 (Nov 17, 2012)

Definitely in the round. I hate seaming!


----------



## sharyncd (Apr 25, 2014)

Definitely prefer flat. Hate having to use DPN which often happens when knitting in the round and your item gets too small.


----------



## Juliescoular (Mar 29, 2014)

I have tried knitting in the round but have not had much success as I tend to get cramp in my hands. I think I need to go to a class, maybe that would help me.
I would prefer to not have seems.


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

I much prefer knitting in the round.


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

knitting flat for me i have converted in the round to flat before now.sewing up isn't a problem for me.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Prefer in the round. I'll take patterns knit flat and switch them to round whenever possible.


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

I vastly prefer knitting on straight needles. However, I will -- almost begrudgingly -- knit on circular needles. I am also skilled with double-pointed needles. Design whatever pleases YOU!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

I used to only knit flat because I didn't like working with all the DPNs. But since I discovered Magic Loop, I much prefer knitting in the round. No seaming and you can see the shape as it develops. My earlier pattern designs were written for flat knitting, but more and more knitters have also discovered Magic Loop and have been requesting me to write my patterns in the round. So now I mostly design in the round. 

Grace, it's a hard decision to make when designing. To try to please everyone, I wrote two versions of my booties pattern, one flat and one in the round. In my two latest patterns, I included flat pattern conversion directions to make it easier for a knitter to convert from round to flat. But it DOES take a lot more time to do that, especially since my patterns have many parts to them. It also makes the pattern longer to include both directions.

Whatever you decide to do, I know your design will be gorgeous, as always. I look forward to seeing what you come up with next.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm happy with either!


----------



## Shereads (May 30, 2014)

I knit everything on circs. I donated all my long straight needles once I realized that circular needles are nothing more than two straights connected by a cord. I like being able to move my stitches to the cable when I am finished for the day so nothing falls off.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I prefer flat if at all possible. I don't mind the seaming.


----------



## susieq1948 (Jun 15, 2011)

The expression "You can't teach an old dog new tricks!" applies to me unfortunately. I have tried using circular needles but it just feels so uncomfortable. I am one of those who tucks the right hand needle under my arm, so holding the knitting in my lap is unbelievably uncomfortable. I would love to be able to use circulars as it is tricky having lots of stitches on "straights". It is so disappointing when patterns use circulars, though if I pulled myself together, I suppose I could work out how to use straights with them. Having said that, husband and I are visiting New York in the Autumn so may have a look at the circulars on sale in that great city. As an aside, I just knit my first "dishcloth" at 66! Now knitting a circular one which is for my granddaughter who is 3 months old - a cloth for the bath! :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

In the round


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Depends on the project. If its a sweater aand i know its going to lay/hang better if its seamed, then design it with the seam. Jon 8060


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Definitely in the round. Hate doing the seams.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> If there is anything I can do FLAT - then flat it is for me....only do circular if I absolutely HAVE to.


ditto with the flat! Have not learned the circular, but will use DPN's if I HAVE to!


----------



## mitka (Jul 3, 2013)

Knitting in the round. Hate to seam.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> Which do you prefer? Knitting in the round or flat? I'm designing some items and am wondering which way the majority of people like to knit.
> 
> Knitting in the rnd requires an appropriate size circular needle or dpns.
> 
> ...


I rarely knit garments flat. I hate having to block each piece and then sew!
I typically convert flat knitting patterns to round.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

rainie said:


> Mittens I do flat so that I can do 2 at a time - they always match. Anything 16" or larger I will use circular and DPN for finishing. I haven't mastered magic loop. Doing something entirely with DPN - absolutely NO.


Dont give up on Magic Loop. You will love it once you get the hang of it.


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

If it is going to need seaming, I'd rather just cut my time down and knit it in the round!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

In the round on circular needles.


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

flat please


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

JoRae said:


> I use 2 circular needles to knit in the round. No hand cramping and you can go right to the end of the top of anything even a small baby hat.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I also do small items (sock, sleeves, etc.) two at a time on two circulars.


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

Round for me! Hate seaming.


----------



## crafty4231 (May 12, 2012)

I prefer knitting flat.


----------



## devale (Nov 6, 2012)

I prefer knitting in the round.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Round whenever possible.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm not super good at seaming so knitting in the round gives me a better looking finished item.


----------



## gailissa (Jan 13, 2013)

Always use circulars for either flat or round. I always prefer not to have to sew pieces together, so I prefer in the round. Love the magic loop method for any pattern in the round.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

SouthernGirl said:


> Which do you prefer? Knitting in the round or flat? I'm designing some items and am wondering which way the majority of people like to knit.
> 
> Knitting in the rnd requires an appropriate size circular needle or dpns.
> 
> ...


I'm still " experimenting". Because I'm not a confident knitter, if a pattern says circular, I knit with circulars. If it says straights, I knit with straights. If it calls for DPN I start to hyperventilate- haha


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I refer knitting in the round as I don't like to purl


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I like flat more than round. I do both, but the decreases are easier flat.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I really like the detail of your beautiful patterns.

I agree, it has taken me a very long time to design the 3 different mittens. I also worked too long on the design for the cup cozy. I had tried it various ways, with and without buttons, in the round and flat. Because of the time I had spent, I decided to ask what most knitters like.

Thanks for your comments.



Rainebo said:


> I used to only knit flat because I didn't like working with all the DPNs. But since I discovered Magic Loop, I much prefer knitting in the round. No seaming and you can see the shape as it develops. My earlier pattern designs were written for flat knitting, but more and more knitters have also discovered Magic Loop and have been requesting me to write my patterns in the round. So now I mostly design in the round.
> 
> Grace, it's a hard decision to make when designing. To try to please everyone, I wrote two versions of my booties pattern, one flat and one in the round. In my two latest patterns, I included flat pattern conversion directions to make it easier for a knitter to convert from round to flat. But it DOES take a lot more time to do that, especially since my patterns have many parts to them. It also makes the pattern longer to include both directions.
> 
> Whatever you decide to do, I know your design will be gorgeous, as always. I look forward to seeing what you come up with next.


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

I prefer knitting in the round so that I can avoid sewing things together. I use circular needles either way because I find they're much, more comfortable than having long straight needle to hold all my stitches.


----------



## knitster475 (Apr 30, 2014)

I prefer knitting in the round because my stitches are more even (purl and knit tensions are different). For me, it is also faster, no seams to sew, and it is easier to follow color charts with the right side always facing.


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

I prefer knitting in the round. But I do either one.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

SouthernGirl said:


> Which do you prefer? Knitting in the round or flat? I'm designing some items and am wondering which way the majority of people like to knit.
> 
> Knitting in the rnd requires an appropriate size circular needle or dpns.
> 
> ...


Don't forget Magic Loop for a long circular needle...my favorite
Jane


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

use both have no problem at all.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

omg circs all the way, even tunisian crochet in the round to avoid seams! they just never look as perfect as a stitch


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

Round whenever possible, so much easier for me


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Both. I don't like adding seams to things like hats or socks, but I know some cardigans require the structure of seams to hang/drape well, or even for comfortable fit. 

I would have to say that it depends on the finished item whether I would prefer to have it knit flat or in the round. I also have the skills to make the adjustments myself if I feel the need (like if I find a pattern that I love, but realize the construction just won't work, I'll make it the other way)

I have run into patterns where the designer chose one way over the other, but the end result was far more complicated or included unnecessary steps just to accommodate the technique; there was no real reason for doing that method instead of the other - so I did it the "easy" way. Sometimes that means back-and-forth, other times it means, in the round.


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

Round and round I go.


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

I enjoy doing both. Earlier this year, I made a sweater for my grandson which was done flat; & then I made one for his sister which was done in the round.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm good with either.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Round, please


----------



## fiber-addict (Nov 10, 2013)

I prefer knitting flat with circular needles. The more you seam, the better you get; then, it's a piece of cake!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

JoRae said:


> I use 2 circular needles to knit in the round. No hand cramping and you can go right to the end of the top of anything even a small baby hat.


Me, too.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

JoRae said:


> I use 2 circular needles to knit in the round. No hand cramping and you can go right to the end of the top of anything even a small baby hat.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

cafeknitter said:


> I'm still " experimenting". Because I'm not a confident knitter, if a pattern says circular, I knit with circulars. If it says straights, I knit with straights. If it calls for DPN I start to hyperventilate- haha


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mvitale (Oct 3, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> If there is anything I can do FLAT - then flat it is for me....only do circular if I absolutely HAVE to.


the same goes for me


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

I hate sewing seams but I was taught to knit flat and I'm very slow when trying to knit in the round, so knitting flat is my preference.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

I will use any needle required if I like the pattern.


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

round


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

In the round, I dislike seaming!


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

I like knitting in the round


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

Absolutely!!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

I definitely prefer knitting in the round.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Knitting in the round, definitely. I am converting a toddler sundress to the round from a flat pattern. Hate sewing, love the look of the top down sweater, but am knitting the sundress from bottom up. It should be easy to convert, just planning it as I work on the skirt.
Happy knitting in the round to all!
Dot


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I only knit flat. I don't like knitting with circular needles.

Hazel


----------



## pifkus (Jan 26, 2014)

It depends on the project, however I prefer knitting in the round if possible.


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

I do both.


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

I do both.


----------



## cgray60 (Jan 26, 2013)

I prefer in the round or 1 piece top down prefer minimum of sewing


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

In the round please


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

I only knit flat. I've tried round and it is very u uncomfortable for me and no longer even consider a pattern that is knit round.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

elfiestouch said:


> I prefer knitting in the round. Hate any kind of sewing.


Me too.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Sunnydaze said:


> I only knit flat. I've tried round and it is very u uncomfortable for me and no longer even consider a pattern that is knit round.


That's how I feel. My knitting, which is always loose anyway, gets even looser on circular needles. I also find them very uncomfortable to work with. I avoid patterns where you absolutely have to knit on circs. I do use circs, but only when I have to.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Actually, could you design patterns for flat knitting AND for circular knitting? That might take a lot more time, but it'd certainly make all of us happy!

:-D 

Hazel


----------



## abc (Feb 19, 2014)

cathyplittman said:


> Love to knit flat, I will only use circulars if necessary.


Yes, this is me. The piece of work is less bulky to knit flat, but I have to say I'm staggered by how many of you prefer in the round. And I avoid charts too, I've never been a fan.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

abc said:


> Yes, this is me. The piece of work is less bulky to knit flat, but I have to say I'm staggered by how many of you prefer in the round. And I avoid charts too, I've never been a fan.


I avoid charts--for lace, cables, stuff like that--and prefer word descriptions. I like charts for color work, though.

Hazel


----------



## Barbsuz (Aug 17, 2012)

Would some one please explain what dpns is? I am learning a lot just by reading these posts . Thanks


----------



## spinner24 (Mar 23, 2014)

I only ever knit in the flat and dont' understand why so many patterns don't give the option.


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

elfiestouch said:


> I prefer knitting in the round. Hate any kind of sewing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Barbsuz said:


> Would some one please explain what dpns is? I am learning a lot just by reading these posts . Thanks


DPN's = double point needles. Usually 4 or 5 in a set to knit in the round - especially small diameters.


----------



## mkayknits (Aug 30, 2011)

It depends. Hats - in the round. Sweaters and vests, I feel like the seams add stability.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Norma :!: How do you expect me to explain to my husband just why I burst out laughing at a relatively solemn scene on the TV??? I guess I'm lucky I wasn't in the middle of drinking my milk!


Just explain to him that it's an "inside joke" and he wouldn't understand. :mrgreen:


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

JoRae said:


> I am sitting her chuckling, I love your sense of humor. If this link works this is the little fairy who got the golden hair. :-D
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-260754-1.html
> If not I think the post was Fairy in teal


Ah yes! Most people think fairies are very mild, sort of blah creatures but I believe they have senses of humor and quirky natures. YOURS is definitely the latter! Perfect rendition of something which flits around like a pretty butterfly, and I am SO envious of the lovely curls you gave her!


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I like knitting in the round.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

SouthernGirl said:


> Which do you prefer? Knitting in the round or flat? I'm designing some items and am wondering which way the majority of people like to knit.
> 
> Knitting in the rnd requires an appropriate size circular needle or dpns.
> 
> ...


Or magic loop. I prefer to knit in the round if possible so there are no seams. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I knit flat and seam.


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

Definitely flat, find the finger movement annoying in circular compared with longer needles and more of an arm movement, I am old school and tuck the right needle under my arm !!!!


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Round, but there are times where the seams give strength, shape and structure to the work. Especially shoulder seams!


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

Knitting flat for me.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> Which do you prefer? Knitting in the round or flat? I'm designing some items and am wondering which way the majority of people like to knit.
> 
> Knitting in the rnd requires an appropriate size circular needle or dpns.
> 
> ...


I use circular needles for all knitting except for I-cord. I prefer knitting in the round.


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

Pauline said:


> I love to knit in the round, and raglan sleeves.


Me too! I never knit flat and avoid patterns that can't easily be converted to knitting in the round. I prefer circular needles to DP, but i do use them too. And I love top down raglan sleeve cardigans.


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

In fact, I only use circular needles even when not knitting in the round. I have tons of straights that never get used. I think they are too long and bulky to use.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

I prefer knitting in round..


----------



## pablambert (Apr 19, 2014)

JoRae said:


> I use 2 circular needles to knit in the round. No hand cramping and you can go right to the end of the top of anything even a small baby hat.


Yes ma'am, that's what I've discovered as well.


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

flat . . .


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

either one for me, although I mostly do circular or dpns


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Either works. Just make pretty patterns!


----------



## Skit (Jul 20, 2013)

A fake crocheted-looking seam can give structure to a garment knitted in the round. Paraphrasing Knitty Magazine:

Phony Seam:
At place for desired "seam", drop next st from left needle and unravel down to first row. Using a spare knitting needle, pick the 'ladders' of the dropped stitch up again, but instead of picking up each ladder individually as you normally would to repair a dropped stitch, pick up 1 ladder, then 2 ladders together, repeating this sequence until you have picked up all the ladders. IMPORTANT: PICK UP AS IF TO KNIT. When you have picked up all the way back to the top, place the stitch back on the left needle and knit to the end of the row.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

In the round. If I can do so, I convert flat patterns to round.


----------



## DesertMaiden60 (Mar 14, 2014)

flat because i dont know how to knit in the round


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

SouthernGirl said:


> Which do you prefer? Knitting in the round or flat? I'm designing some items and am wondering which way the majority of people like to knit.
> 
> Knitting in the rnd requires an appropriate size circular needle or dpns.
> 
> ...


Using circulars one can still knit flat--especially with the top down method, but keep in mind some basic stitch fabrics appear differently when doing the flat worked bodice and then going to round work in the sleeves. B. Walker has a solution to this issue but it is buried in a two sentence direction inside her book.


----------



## elly69 (May 3, 2013)

BarbaraBL said:


> I only knit flat.


me too poor vision so it's easier for me


----------



## K Pearl (Jul 31, 2013)

Love circular knitting it's the best way to knit, dpns are so frustrating keeping the stitches on.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

In the round, or even better, side to side! I love vertical lines.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

silversurfer said:


> I knit in the round whenever it is appropriate. Most people say they hate seaming so why knit a sweater, which is a tube, in 2 separate pieces and seam them together. People see me knitting circular and say "Oh, I never thought of that". It's not that they cannot knit circular, they just don't think. *So many people just do what the pattern says, as though the pattern is the 10 commandments carved in stone, rather than seeing the pattern as inspiration.*


With enough experience, at least _some_ of those blind followers may come to the realization that it's not necessary to follow every pattern to the letter. Too many of us are too willing to just follow and never experiment. Once you've experimented, you may prefer to do it as written or as you've tried.


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

Right now I am working on a project that includes both. Majority of the rows/rounds are done in the round, then at some point will be putting half of the stitches on a stitch holder, and work remaining stitches that are on needle back & forth in the flat.


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

I prefer round even when knitting flat. Also prefer top down as it is easier to get precise (almost) length and fit.


----------



## walkingagain (Mar 23, 2011)

I prefer to knit flat.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

It depends on the pattern. I use circular needles almost exclusively for round or flat knitting. I don't mind seaming.


----------



## carolejw (May 21, 2011)

I much prefer knitting flat, even though I don't like the seaming but in the round I find that the item usually gets to heavy for my hands.


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

I always prefer round!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

JoRae said:


> I knit everything I can in the round. I even convert flat patterns to knit in the round if seaming is involved. I can seam but I don't like to.....


Me too!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Jules934 said:


> Round, but there are times where the seams give strength, shape and structure to the work. Especially shoulder seams!


I no longer seam shoulders, I do a three needle bind off. It's really easy and you still get the strength and structure you mention.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

JoRae said:


> I love to hand hem clothing and adding the binding of a quilt by hand is my favorite part but I don't like to seam knitting. It may be I never learned the proper way.


I learnt to do mattress stitch seams when I was a teenager, but I still don't like sewing things up!!! Didn't know the name back then, just the actual method.   

Someone said they hate graphs. I LOVE them wish most lace or fancy patterns included them, knit or crochet. One time I was looking through a Noro pattern book. Every pattern had a lovely graph, except the only pattern in the whole book that I was interested in!!! I was not impressed. :? :? :?


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I am able to sew. I am able to darn. I am able to seam knits neatly. However, these are decidedly *not* my favourite activities. If I have to decide between two patterns - one seamless and one with a seam - the seamless one will be cast on before the other any day.....


Ditto.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I mostly knit in the round. I dislike seaming


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I agree with BettyIrene I knit everything FLAT, sometimes I have used circulars but prefer straight needles or DPNSS.


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

Round. Like most I really dislike seaming!


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

I like knitting flat and I even like seaming. 

I want to learn how to knit in the round but haven't mastered it yet. I get all tangled up somehow.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

cafeknitter said:


> I'm still " experimenting". Because I'm not a confident knitter, if a pattern says circular, I knit with circulars. If it says straights, I knit with straights. If it calls for DPN I start to hyperventilate- haha


I hear you!! It took me a half a dozen trys if not more to get the hang of dpn's. :lol: :lol:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

dpn is double pointed needles. they are used for knitted circular items because you knit from one end and then slide stitches to other end. they are also used for making icords.



Barbsuz said:


> Would some one please explain what dpns is? I am learning a lot just by reading these posts . Thanks


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I would include both circular and straight instructions if possible. That way your pattern will appeal to all knitters.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I knit both. It depends on what I'm working on. Some things just can't be worked in the round like afghans, dish cloths, shawls, and cardigan sweaters. However I work the sleeves of cardigan sweaters (actually any sweater with sleeves), pull over sweaters, hats, socks, and such in the round.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I like knitting in the round, but also making flat triangular shawls a lot too. I'm one of those perverse people who actually likes seaming!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

both .


----------



## Conime (May 17, 2014)

I prefer knitting in the round. I always use magic loop so that I don't have to be concerned about the length of my cable.


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

Flat only. In the round is difficult to make to fit accurately. Also, tension is very difficult to get right. 
This is the opinion of all my knitting friends. Not just me.


----------



## etherbunny917 (May 18, 2014)

I like to knit stockinette sweaters in the round. I don't have to pay attention to my knitting that way. Of course, things with patterns or colors that I have to follow a chart, I have to knit flat.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

SouthernGirl said:


> Which do you prefer? Knitting in the round or flat? I'm designing some items and am wondering which way the majority of people like to knit.
> 
> Knitting in the rnd requires an appropriate size circular needle or dpns.
> 
> ...


Hate sewing up BUT always knit flat - even socks


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

SouthernGirl said:


> Which do you prefer? Knitting in the round or flat? I'm designing some items and am wondering which way the majority of people like to knit.
> 
> Knitting in the rnd requires an appropriate size circular needle or dpns.
> 
> ...


It just depends on what you are knitting and the stitch like perhaps cable stitching. I think the, in the round, is easier.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

JoRae and Anaybody Else who wants to seam up knits properly: go to "StudioKnits.com" 
It's an online sourcebook that has the "way to do it right the first time" instructions, words, pictures, caveats, everything. 
It's my go-to source when JJ's not around!


----------



## bjstatha (Oct 10, 2013)

Dsynr said:


> JoRae and Anaybody Else who wants to seam up knits properly: go to "StudioKnits.com"
> It's an online sourcebook that has the "way to do it right the first time" instructions, words, pictures, caveats, everything.
> It's my go-to source when JJ's not around!


Thanks, I like this place.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Linday said:


> I would include both circular and straight instructions if possible. That way your pattern will appeal to all knitters.


I'm coming into this question with 14 pages and counting.

Sorry, I can't possibly take the time to review 14 pages before I post, so please forgive me if I'm being redundant.

I've lost track of her name, but there is a designer on here who posts hat patterns in both round and flat. It would be fantastic if you could design your patterns in that same way.

I don't mind knitting in the round and I sometimes use circular needles for flat pieces where you just turn to go back and forth anyway. But in my particular case, due to medical problems with my hands, I have difficulty using double pointed needles. It's always nice to have alternatives and not have to forsake a pattern that you love because it can't be completed in your own style.


----------



## ljknits (May 22, 2011)

disgo said:


> Using circulars one can still knit flat--especially with the top down method, but keep in mind some basic stitch fabrics appear differently when doing the flat worked bodice and then going to round work in the sleeves. B. Walker has a solution to this issue but it is buried in a two sentence direction inside her book.


Diego, Is Barbara Walker's solution in her stitch dictionary books or another one? I'd be interested in learning her solution to the differences in the flat knits and round sleeves. Lois aka Ljknits


----------



## miatamama (Sep 12, 2013)

I do both.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I like flat because I have trouble decreasing at the top of hats in the round... but I do think that the colors wrap nicer
in the round.


----------



## dalli (Apr 4, 2011)

Flat, I think it is a confidencething, I was taught "flat" so there it remains.


----------



## Ferol Pat (Jun 18, 2013)

I have never knitted in the round. when i see a pattern on circular needles I run away, I dont have a clue


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

elfiestouch said:


> I prefer knitting in the round. Hate any kind of sewing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cgthomps (May 4, 2013)

I pretty much knit only on circulars for everything. It is much less stress on my hands and wrist.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Depends on the project.


----------



## cc1945 (Dec 10, 2013)

JoeRae, thanks for the advice using 2 circular needles to knit in the round. I will have to try this for knitting baby hats
since I always knitted them flat and really want to use the circular but just couldn't do it.


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

In the round


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

My vote... flat. Don't mind seaming


----------



## linny1 (Nov 23, 2012)

I only knit in the flat too


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I do both. Knitting in the round is good - no seams! But, sometimes the seaming gives needed support to the edges of the piece made. Decide which way based on what the project is.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Barbsuz said:


> Would some one please explain what dpns is? I am learning a lot just by reading these posts . Thanks


dpns is double pointed needles. They come in sets of 4 or 5 needles.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I no longer seam shoulders, I do a three needle bind off. It's really easy and you still get the strength and structure you mention.


I do the same thing. This tends to give the shoulder seam a better (and neater) foundation. Not difficult to do.


----------

